

Maryland commission rules Uber is 'common carrier,' will face regulations - pmiller2
http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/bs-bz-uber-common-carrier-20140806,0,6805530.story

======
sahyee
"However, the commission concluded that "the undisputed facts and
circumstances in this case make it clear that Uber is engaged in the public
transportation of persons for hire." It found Uber does not only provide
information between drivers and passengers, but uses its technology to operate
a fleet of vehicles, set rates, collect fares and pay drivers."

So essentially the difference between something like this and Lyft is the fact
that Uber has their own fleet of vehicles? I know the court hasn't made a
ruling regarding Lyft (yet), but it will be interesting to see how they are
interpreted. They offer a very similar service, but I wonder if this
difference will allow them to avoid a similar ruling.

